# مهندس ميكانيكا إنتاج حديث التخرج يحتاج مساعدة



## Eslam M Omara (4 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ممكن المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة يفيدونى فى الكورسات المناسبة لإيجاد فرص عمل ؟
انا والحمد لله أخدت كورسات فى Inventor - Solidworks - Autocad 2d&3d - 3d max - ICDL -Photoshop
وكمان كورس فى ال HR 
وبصراحة مش عارف اخد اية تانى :87::87: ......وكل الكورسات تخصصية جدا 
فياريت من مهندسينا العظام يفيدونى فى الموضوع دة و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الخبير4 (4 فبراير 2012)

*انصحك تدخل هندسة تقنيات اللحام*


----------

